# Recieved New Blade for Slicer



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 27, 2021)

I took suggestions to just get new blade for slicer instead of buying new slicer.  Wasn't a lot of price difference  but who knows what i would of ended up with.  After looking at the old one probably could be saved by someone who knows how to sharpen.  Went ahead and cleaned gears and re-lubed.  I had to replace them years ago.  I will be leaving the blade off during storage now as I thing that how it got dinged up.  Shaved some of that Jerk Pork Tenderloin and new blade works great.  Boy that pork tasted a lot better cold.  Going to make some Cuban's for lunch.

Before cleaned








Pork shaved


----------



## PPG1 (May 27, 2021)

Nothing like a good Cuban Sandwich.  Looks good.  Getting a slicer is next on my list!


----------



## smokerjim (May 27, 2021)

looks like your up and running(slicing) enjoy your cuban.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 27, 2021)

PPG1 said:


> Nothing like a good Cuban Sandwich.  Looks good.  Getting a slicer is next on my list!


Most come with an serreated blade and you will probably want a non-serrated.  There are some that come with both.  Check and make sure you can get one and cost before you buy.


----------



## baby kong (May 27, 2021)

PPG1 said:


> Nothing like a good Cuban Sandwich.  Looks good.  Getting a slicer is next on my list!


I have recently bought a new manual slicer/ tenderizer and about to make only jerky this week...Took me a while to decide .. simple enough to pull out one set of blades for tenderizing and put in the slicer blades f.or jerky... I needed to know the width and thickness of meat it handled for a minute steak , the thickness the jerky it sliced, where it was made and absolutely had to have two brace clamps  with a base. .. One hunting fishing business you would all know has the same that
 I'm showing you what they sell for $200 for only one set of blades  for jerky slicing . If you want a tenderizer too, you have to buy another machine from a different company they sell for another $200.  I found out  where they get their machines and also the ones from the Weston co.    I 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 bought one that has two sets of blades for $139.  from the same manufacturer ...pays to do hours of studies..


----------

